# What do you suggest for putting in a rat's litter box?



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

What type of litter/bedding do you use in your rat's litter box? 

What do you recommend?


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

I use Blue Buffalo's Walnut cat litter. It's amazing. By far my favorite!! I've never "liked" a cat litter before but this stuff does the trick. I stand by it 100%. Smells great, totally destroys any odor, and the rats seem to enjoy it. Their cage no longer smells like pee at all, and they are clean happy babies. I think they like the odor absorption because that's the only place they pee anymore.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I use yesterdays news. I've used carefresh in the past and it was awful

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

JBird said:


> I use Blue Buffalo's Walnut cat litter. It's amazing. By far my favorite!! I've never "liked" a cat litter before but this stuff does the trick. I stand by it 100%. Smells great, totally destroys any odor, and the rats seem to enjoy it. Their cage no longer smells like pee at all, and they are clean happy babies. I think they like the odor absorption because that's the only place they pee anymore.


Huh, that sounds interesting... how much does it run compared to Yesterdays News? I just found a stray kitten this morning that ran up to me wanting loves and food so I'm currently looking for a safe litter I can use in my rat cages and her litter box that absorbs odor and doesn't break the bank since I also have to go get her shots and get her spayed.  (not to jack the thread  )


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

I use ExquisiCat Paper from Petsmart. It's about $6 for 12 lbs and comparable to Yesterday's News


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cautionblondewithbrain (Jun 17, 2012)

I use all living things Rabbit litter. it's made of paper pellets, and though my younger pair sometimes bury and kick it around, my older boys love the litter. The good things about this litter is that it's a huge 10 pound bag for like 10-12 dollars.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

> Huh, that sounds interesting... how much does it run compared to Yesterdays News? I just found a stray kitten this morning that ran up to me wanting loves and food so I'm currently looking for a safe litter I can use in my rat cages and her litter box that absorbs odor and doesn't break the bank since I also have to go get her shots and get her spayed.  (not to jack the thread  )


The BB Walnut litter is about $6-8 for a 6lb bag (which has lasted me over a month, and I still have at least 4 litter boxes full left!!). I don't know how many lbs are in the paper litters, but my Fresh News bag was about $10 for their smallish bag. It's probably more than 6lbs, and lasts ages as a bedding, but I prefer the walnut stuff as litter. It smells so much less that I have to change the box very infrequently.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

I think I"m going to give that walnut litter a try.


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

I like the Exquisicat stuff mentioned above for small litter pans with trained rats and I like Aspen if you're filling the entire bottom of the cage. I find them to work equally well as far as controlling odor. The Exquisicat is nice for smaller pans because it's heavier and will hold them down but if you're filling a whole cage, you can't beat Aspen IMO, simply because of the price. I buy this to fill the cage for my 3 guys who are too lazy to use litter boxes: http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...US&green=3244FEB0-6284-57BF-AF15-6EBBBE7A748F


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Yesterday's news or corn cob. They like a pelleted substrate that makes a nice loud diggy sound when they kick it around. So nothing fluffy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I use Aspen.

It's relatively cheap, normally dust free (it can vary from bag to bag), and so far it's been the only bedding my boys agreed on (dust level) and I've agreed on (helping my rat urine allergy). I use the same brand that Heather does, though I think our petsmart has it for cheaper then their online price. If your wanting to go with aspen, Kaytee sells it in bulk of I believe 8 cubic feet compressed for around $25 on amazon. It comes in a brown bag so it's not "pretty or fancy" but I've heard from many people that it has none to almost no dust and works very well.

Though the Walnut bedding actually looks pretty nice.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

yesterdays news is by far the best


----------

